# Neuer Monitor und das Farbprofil stimmt nicht



## VanHellsehn (19. Mai 2010)

Hi,
Ich habe mir gerade einen neuen Monitor gekauft, den LG Flatron M227WDP.
Nur habe ich leider ein Problem. Er zeigt manche Farben nicht korrekt an.
Das habe ich aber schon bevor ich den Monitor gelauft habe gewußt da es bei Amazon bei der Bewertung mit dabei stand.
Aber er sagte auch das man das unter Windows XP, welches installiert ist, sehr schnell bei den Farbprofilen umzustellen ist. Nur wie geht das alles? ^^
Also er zeigt die Grautöne meiner Meinung nach ziemlich grünlich an.. 
Ich habe schon das Farbprofil des Monitors unter XP ausgewählt. Aber ich denke daran liegt es oder?


----------

